# Tecumseh engine



## Jdm58koa (Sep 2, 2008)

I am looking for a manual for a sears suburban tractor with a tecumseh engine. the model number for the engine is 143.579032.
Any help would be appreciated/
Thanks


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

There is a basic Troubleshooting and Service info book from Tecumseh, if you're looking for engine info...
Welcome to the Forum!!Bye
http://www.tecumsehpower.com/


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah hes on the right track. Here is the master service manual link. http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf


----------



## 74pickup (May 28, 2009)

Hi, Can anyone tell me if the cam in a HH10 Is the same as a HH12?


----------

